# projector on garage door?



## imported_Hank (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a projector and was thinking of using it to watch a movie on the back of the garage door, does anyone have experience doing this, would the lines in the garage door be too annoying while watching the movie for this to work?


----------



## imported_bob (Jul 1, 2008)

you might want to hang up a sheet, i wouldn't leave it on if you have an automatic garage door opener however


----------



## E_Atkins (Jul 3, 2008)

The lines on the garage door would be too annoying for me. I would definitly hang up a sheet if I were you.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 26, 2009)

I added this on another thread, but it applies to your question as well.

You can make an inexpensive portable screen from a sheet of Formica.  Use Fashion Grey or Designer White.  Not plain white.  The two listed have been tested, along with just about every other brand of home counter covering, and these had the best results.  There are folks on some DIY home theater forums that I belong to that are heavy into this.

Anyway, for about $65 and about $20 for the support pieces, you can make a quality screen and use it where ever you want.  I have one in my dedicated theater room I built out of Designer White Formica.


----------



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

bob said:


> you might want to hang up a sheet, i wouldn't leave it on if you have an automatic garage door opener however



Why not?  I think if it was properly secured at the top and bottom, the opening action wouldnt affect it.  OR if he is really serious about it staying attached, mount a rod at the top and bottom of the door, sew sleeves (like a flag for the pole) on teh top and bottom of the sheet, and run a rod through them.  Then use bungie cords to mount the top and bottom of the sheet to the mounting poles at the top and bottom of the door.  This way, any stretch from the door moving would be absorbed by the cords and not the sheet.


----------



## siddle (May 18, 2011)

I am also in the process of setting up a home theater in my garage for poker night. Specific brand or model that anyone would suggest? All I want to do is be able to play some UFC videos on poker night on a BIG display surface. What do you all think? What else should I think about while designing a solution?


----------



## havasu (May 21, 2011)

A big white wall works great. Also, Costco now sells blow up movie screens, which are great in backyard settings.


----------



## siddle (May 28, 2011)

I appreciate the tips. Thank you so much havasu.


----------

